

Google Blames Nexus 4 Shortage on LG - MadMaxx
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/google_blames_nexus_4_shortage_lg2012

======
Steko
I think the culprit is really it's a new sales model and nobody at Google had
any idea if it would work or not so they didn't have either a big launch stock
or a contract to deliver anything close to demand. Remember they had tried
something along the same lines with the Nexus One which had floundered. Google
also exposes how little control they have of their supply chain. Whatever LG
decides to ship them is what they get? Blame LG all you want but ultimately
it's on you to secure adequate supply.

~~~
davros
In addition to the problems with supply, there are the problems with the play
store and customer service. Behind it all seems to be management that is not
taking these problems seriously.

Here's what the managing director Google UK said [1]:

 _Dan CobleyDec 13, 2012+63: Folks. I am very sorry to hear about your poor
experiences. I will look into it and get back to you.﻿_

Yes, on December 13 he sounded surprised by the flood of complaints on his G+
post and would 'look into it'.

Two days later all he could come up with was a generic apology and a vague
commitment to do better:

 _Dear all, I know that what you are going through is unacceptable and we are
all working through the nights and weekends to resolve this issue. Supplies
from the manufacturer are scarce and erratic, and our communication has been
flawed. I can offer an unreserved apology for our service and communication
failures in this process. I am optimistic that we will be able to share some
positive news shortly, but I do not want to cause any more disappointment by
making a commitment until we are 100% sure we can deliver on it.

I realise that the people who ordered the Nexus 4 so early are among our most
committed and loyal users and we are doing all we can to put things right. _

I've seen corporates where customers are basically viewed as a nuisance and
this is exactly the way they communicate.

[1]
[https://plus.google.com/113390679691036376988/posts/5GygopdU...](https://plus.google.com/113390679691036376988/posts/5GygopdUCSZ)

~~~
rys
I read it, as someone in that boat who ordered but didn't get their phone yet,
despite putting in a successful order less than 60 seconds after the stock
went live, that he knew they'd fucked up and wanted to make good and could we
hang in there just a little longer.

I was pleased with the update and that a senior executive was looking at it,
despite the mistakes already being made.

Who's opinion of what he said is right?

------
tripngroove
I propose that one factor exacerbating the negative feelings around this
particular product launch is that Google has failed to create a good customer
experience during purchase (particularly order confirmation).

People don't like to wait[1]. In a world where Amazon gets orders to a person
the next day, a checkout flow that doesn't set extremely clear expectations
for the timing of order processing, fulfillment, and shipping will make people
angry. Google forced consumers to work particularly hard to find this
information. Here's the confirmation email I received:
<http://i.imgur.com/CbMSu.png>

I'd argue that the design of this email is particularly poor, in that the ONLY
thing I care about at this point is: when will the thing I bought arrive at my
house. Every single piece of information other than: what was purchased, when
it will arrive, and the delivery address should be moved much lower in the
information hierarchy.

Embarrassingly enough, I sent Google customer support frustrated complaint
that I hadn't received a notice about an expected ship date, only to have them
(rather mechanically) direct me back to this original email.

Apple still does a great job at this experience. When a brand new iPhone is
taking a couple weeks to arrive, the folks I've witnessed are usually not
angry - they're excited.

[1]([http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/19/opinion/sunday/why-
waiting...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/19/opinion/sunday/why-waiting-in-
line-is-torture.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0))

------
jamesgeck0
> There's nothing wrong with the hardware, mind you...

I'm a little bit curious if this is actually the case. I've seen reports from
a few sources that the glass back cracks more easily than one would
anticipate. I've wondered if the slim supplies are because that's something
Google/LG are working to fix.

~~~
thematt
Yeah, it's nonsense -- there were problems. I'm getting a replacement because
the earpiece emits static interference. The Google customer support rep I
talked to last night said there were numerous issues including overheating
phones, yellowing screens and a few others. He said they've fixed them all in
the latest production runs, but the first batches weren't without problems.

Aside from my minor problem, the phone itself was fantastic. I can't wait to
get the new one.

~~~
csallen
Did you have to call LG directly to get your replacement, or was the person at
Google able to do it for you? I've called Google a couple times and they've
just redirected me to LG, who has said I'd have to pay for a replacement.

~~~
devicenull
I called Google, they issued me an RMA. You basically go back onto the play
store and place another order. Rather then being fully charged, it's just
authorized. At some point down the road (it's been over a week for me) they
ship you a replacement device. You're supposed to return the original device
within 21 days of getting the RMA (not receiving the phone).

------
czhiddy
Could this be purposeful on LG's part? Amazon Wireless sells the LG Optimus G
(with essentially the same parts) at $599 unlocked. The Nexus 4 doesn't come
in a 32gb model, but the 16gb phone sells for only $349. Unless LG is getting
one hell of a kickback from Google, why would they want to cannibalize their
existing sales with a much lower margin product?

~~~
netcan
In a sense, it's not that relevant. People are not in the market for an lg and
decide to get one of these. People are in the market for a €300+ phone and
pick one. I doubt this will cannibalise LG any more than it does any other
high end android/phone manufacturers.

That said, if these were being pushed in stores today, I imagine they would be
picking up a nice amount of the Christmas trade. Especially since an unlocked
phone makes a nicer gift.

~~~
ajross
Well, yes, but if LG is at production capacity (unknown, but it's possible)
it's pretty easy to see which channel it will fill first. The question isn't
which one will sell more overall, it's given an existing quantity of product
which orders will you fill first.

------
joezydeco
Okay, how about the Samsung Chromebook? Same excuse?

~~~
HorizonXP
I ordered mine on Dec. 1 through Amazon, and it shipped Dec. 12. I'm in
Canada, so I drove across the border to pick it up from the depot I use on
Dec. 14.

2 weeks isn't too bad, especially this time of year.

[http://xitijpatel.com/2012/12/16/google-chromebook-and-
ubunt...](http://xitijpatel.com/2012/12/16/google-chromebook-and-ubuntu)

------
bertomartin
At this point, they should just focus on using Motorolla. I mean, this is the
exact problem that company (or former company) needs.

------
theboywho
What about the nexus 10 shortage ?

------
jimmthang
but it doesn't even have 4g!

~~~
cube13
This could also be the source of the delays. Google could be trying to pull
the LTE chip from the device.

~~~
marshray
Why would that cause a delay if it was never designed with it in the first
place?

~~~
cube13
iFixit's teardown showed that the device does have a 4G LTE chip, just not an
antenna.

<http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Nexus+4+Teardown/11781/3>

~~~
majorlazer
Well why would they pull the chip if they launched it like that?

~~~
marshray
Why would they put in the chip if it didn't have an antenna?

I think T-Mobile is selling their HSPA+ as "4G", even though it's not using
LTE yet. So it's not that no GSM carriers would advertise the phone as "4G".

Perhaps they designed and/or manufactured the circuit boards before they had
the frequencies all sorted out. Perhaps they need the chip in there for patent
licensing reasons.

~~~
cube13
>Perhaps they need the chip in there for patent licensing reasons.

Actually, maybe someone can answer this. Does anyone know exactly what the
cost is(both in licensing and materials) for a 4G LTE chip vs the antenna?

~~~
marshray
I doubt you could get a price quote for under 10,000 units.

The company to ask is iSuppli, they specialize in reverse costing.
<http://www.isuppli.com/Teardowns/Pages/Headlines.aspx>

